# Not Canada...



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Check out this website with a very particular agenda, which lists its goals as:



> _1. Inform the world about the TRUTH about Canada.
> 
> 2. Expose the lies and deceit of the Canadian Embassies around the world.
> 
> ...


Discuss.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

A sprinkle of facts and a whole load of wrong conclusions. It's unfortunate that people feel that way but the shrill language suggests they won't listen to anyone. There are a lot of bad and good experiences out there, this is one set of extreme opinions.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Immigrating anywhere is very hard. The harsh realities are that nothing is handed to you on a silver platter. The simple fact fact still remains that if you come to Canada, work very hard, save, you will prosper over the long term. If you come to Canada, move to Vancouver or Toronto and expect everything to be easy, you will likely be one of the people on that site that is bitching about it.

That being said, Canada is not perfect, and much of what they say holds some truth. I've just seen far to many success stories personally to view that site and lend it much credibility.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Is it just me or does this website not remind someone of a hacked up cbc.ca website? It's as if the CBC images (some) were removed and extra spacing added everywhere with br tags.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

What a load of crap that website is. I was reading the the top eight reasons why not to come to Canada: Here a few point which I found interesting:



> 5. Very High Taxes.
> Yes, you have the GST, the PST, totaling 15%, on practically everything you purchase and many other taxes taken out of our weekly paycheck. You have to pay a whopping amount to the government, out of your hard earned salary, so that the government can turn around and give it to beer drinking, hockey watching welfare bums.


I was wondering if the site could explain which country does have taxes that people are happy with. And yes, they might be considered high but that is what you get free medical (OHIP), social services and a free country. Apparently, this kind of service is done free by doctors and nurses in some other mystery country.



> 6. Health Care Crisis.
> Practicing physicians in Canada are in a shortage, 1 in 4 Canadians cannot get a family doctor


Well, go to the US and let me know what you think of their Health Care ($$$)



> 2. Worst Weather.
> Yes, Canada has the worst weather conditions of any country in the world. Freezing cold temperatures, snow, ice, hail, winds, storms etc. From the Prairie provinces to the Maritimes, from the Territories to southern Ontario, the weather is so horrific and disgusting that many Canadians leave Canada simply because of this reason alone.


I don't mean to be insesitive here but we do not have any tsunami's, earthquakes or flooding of whole cities (N.O.). Yes, it is a little cold in the winter (or maybe some people think [email protected] cold). But there is something we call layers or parkas here. Go to Sears and buy some long-johns. It's not that bad, is it?

Anyway, I know people are entitled to their own opinion, but I think the points are pretty weak. Like I would think more compelling reasons would be don't go to Canada because you will be killed for your religious/political beliefs. But the weather? Come on.

My two cents.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

I also like how all the comments from people all over the world look like they are written by the same person. :|

I get a feeling that this website is just someone who got screwed, or feels they got screwed and figured they'd go bash Canada... rather than trying to get a job. Good work!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

My Graphic Designin Friend Pete Green did a website called WhyCanada I think, yikes, it's like the exact opposite!


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I had no idea I was living in such a despicable place.

[hangs head in abject shame, shuffles away into fog of self-loathing gloom)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

That site is so funny (in a bad way) that it got me thinking: if it deters people stupid enough to believe everything they read on it (or other websites for that matter) without really checking out all the possibilities for themselves, then I think Canada is much better off not having "those types" populating our great land.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> That site is so funny (in a bad way) that it got me thinking: if it deters people stupid enough to believe everything they read on it (or other websites for that matter) without really checking out all the possibilities for themselves, then I think Canada is much better off not having "those types" populating our great land.


Indeed.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I find the point about professionals (doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc...) coming to Canada and finding out that they can't get registered with their professional association a little stupid.

If you are a professional, I would expect you to check that your credentials would be recognized ahead of time. If you are too stupid to do that, then don't complain about driving a taxi.

The other thing immigrants should understand is that language skills are probably the most important factor for success. You aren't going to be a successful professional unless you speak the language fluently.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

> 2. Worst Weather.
> Yes, Canada has the worst weather conditions of any country in the world. Freezing cold temperatures, snow, ice, hail, winds, storms etc. From the Prairie provinces to the Maritimes, from the Territories to southern Ontario, the weather is so horrific and disgusting that many Canadians leave Canada simply because of this reason alone.


Obviously, whoever wrote this hasn't spent much time in Vancouver, or the south west coast in general.

Other than that, when you move to a country in the north of the planet, I dont see how cold weather should be unexpected.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

When I went to the Canadian Consulate in Atlanta, Georgia back in 1977 to arrange for my Landed Immigrant papers, they tried to talk me out of coming to Newfoundland and Labrador. I was told to go to Toronto if I wanted to find a job and if I liked "big cities". I told them that I had a job waiting for me in St.John's, and that coming from New York City, Toronto was a "nice small city". That did not go over well, but since I had 77 points out of a possible 100 points on my immigration request (back then, all you needed was 35 points to get a Landed Immigrant status) I did not care.


I agree with the point made by Max -- "I had no idea I was living in such a despicable place." In that this is my 29th year here in St.John's, and the fact that NL is part of Canada, I wonder if I should second guess my decision to come to Canada???


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, now that this website has told me what's wrong with my life, I can only hope they'll be just as adamant in recommending an alternative to the living hell I've been raised in. Or is it too late already? For one such as Dr. G, someone who didn't start life as a Canuckschmuck, perhaps there's hope; but what of we who were born into this gulag among countries? Are we forever branded, then? Must I endure the seemingly endless years of "the worst weather conditions of any country in the world" until I flop into my frozen pitiless grave, stiff with frigid rigor?

Oh, my. Everyone in the world must hate us. That website ruined my life. Nothing will ever be the same again... ignorance truly is bliss.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

And now, a word from "Lucien Bouchard":

I must in all honesty tell you that I couldn't live in Canada, because it's not a real country.

They don't play real football in Canada. They have three downs and extra points and very high scores. They should have four downs and lots of timeouts and low scores. That's what a real country would have.

They don't play real hockey in Canada. You have to look so hard to see the tiny black puck. They should have a puck with a blue glow and a red streak following it. That's what a real country should have.

They don't have real television in Canada. They have Anne of the Green Gables, and North of 60 and Man Alive. They should have Geraldo, and Rush Limbaugh and Baywatch. That's what a real country would have.

They don't have real radio in Canada. They have Morningside, and As It Happens, and even Double Exposure. They should have Howard Stern and Gordon Liddy and heavy metal. That's what a real country would have.

They don't have real uses for nuclear power in Canada. They use it for lighting houses! They should be out there in the Pacific Ocean to see how big an explosion it can make. That's what a real country would do.

They don't have real guns in Canada. A few people have some rifles, a few have shotguns. Every citizen should be allowed to stock up on .45s and .357s and .22s. That's what a real country would do.

They don't have real soldiers in Canada. They spend their whole time acting like friendly policemen. They never fire at anyone. They should order them to attack small countries all the time, getting rid of dictators and foreign leaders. That's what a real country would do.

It's crazy to provide equal health care for every citizen in the country. People should be made to pay for their health care. That's what a real country would do.

And how silly can you get to ask the leader of a country to stand up every day and answer questions about what he's been doing? Instead, they should be left alone to hold meetings and make all their decisions without being questioned. That's what a real country would do.

And listen to this: no matter how bad the crime, Canadians don't kill people. Instead, all criminals should be hanged or shot, or put to sleep. That's what a real country would do.

You see, my friends, I want to live in a real country. Not a country where the winters are always cold. Not a country where the airports are always filled with thousands people who want to move here. Not a country where they force you to pay people at least a minimum wage. Not a country where natives are going to get their land back from the government. Not a country where English and French are accepted everywhere. Not a country where people of all ethnic backgrounds are respected. Not a country where the poor places are helped out by the rich places. These things don't happen in a real country. They only happen in Canada, and I find that very sad.

And that's why I tell you today, I'm going to have my own country. I couldn't live in Canada. Canada is not a real country.

(Thanks to Bob Robertson and Linda Cullen of the CBC Radio show "Double Exposure" for the preceding comment)


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

*Empty Promises*



Vandave said:


> I find the point that professionals (doctors, lawyers, engineers, etc...) coming to Canada and finding out that they can't get registered with their professional associations a little stupid.
> 
> If you are a professional, I would expect you to check that your credentials would be recognized ahead of time. If you are too stupid to do that, then don't complain about driving a taxi.
> 
> The other thing immigrants should understand is that language skills are probably the most important factor for success. You aren't going to be a successful professional unless you speak the language fluently.


Are you a professional? Could you guarantee you could investigate the registration requirements for some foreign land which speaks another language?

I think the fact that Canada's "point system" doesn't match with the professional requirements to be very disingenuous.

I think we need to view this website (and this point-of-view) with an open mind. Many immigrants to complain that they cannot easily integrate and that Canada's immigration system is loaded with empty promises. I cannot condone a dismissal of their legitimate grievances as "agenda-driven." 

Being pro-immigration shouldn't mean supporting a sugar-coated message for potential new Canadians. More candid, with less "fine-print" details.

The gov't of Canada is recruiting educated people from other nations to serve as our blue-collar work force. Also, many of those foreign lands are suffering a brain-drain of their brightest minds to western nations, crippling their economic future.

There isn't an easy answer to these problems. But I would love to see a study on the economic success of educated immigrants compared with Canada-born professionals. Could help to tweak the message being transmitted for accuracy.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Mac Yak said:


> You see, my friends, I want to live in a real country. Not a country where the winters are always cold. Not a country where the airports are always filled with thousands people who want to move here. Not a country where they force you to pay people at least a minimum wage. Not a country where natives are going to get their land back from the government. Not a country where English and French are accepted everywhere. Not a country where people of all ethnic backgrounds are respected. Not a country where the poor places are helped out by the rich places. These things don't happen in a real country. They only happen in Canada, and I find that very sad.


Like I said: a sugar-coated message.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

You might want to reread the post... or maybe I should have posted a warning for the "humour-impaired"


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Max said:


> I had no idea I was living in such a despicable place.
> 
> [hangs head in abject shame, shuffles away into fog of self-loathing gloom)


You are missing the point. Canada is great for most of those born here. Not so great for those who have immigrated. At least, not as great as Canadian Embassies make it sound.

Kinda sounds like something from the NDP, really.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> You are missing the point. Canada is great for most of those born here. Not so great for those who have immigrated. At least, not as great as Canadian Embassies make it sound.
> 
> Kinda sounds like something from the NDP, really.


Did someone say "humour-impaired"? Why, yes, someone did...


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Mac Yak said:


> You might want to reread the post... or maybe I should have posted a warning for the "humour-impaired"


I know it was meant to be humorous, and I saw a little of it. But Dudly Do-Right is a more accurate representation of the RCMP that that nonsense above is of Canada's immigration policies. And funnier, too. 

To broadly say that Canadians "respect all cultures" and "natives get their land back" is something silver-spoon socialists say to make themselves feel better. It's a grand overstatement of Canada's policies and history.

Canada may not be gunning-down Mexicans crossing the border, but we aren't welcoming new Canadians into our homes and hearts as fast as we ought to.


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> I know it was meant to be humorous, and I saw a little of it. But Dudly Do-Right is a more accurate representation of the RCMP that that nonsense above is of Canada's immigration policies. And funnier, too.
> 
> To broadly say that Canadians "respect all cultures" and "natives get their land back" is something silver-spoon socialists say to make themselves feel better. It's a grand overstatement of Canada's policies and history.
> 
> Canada may not be gunning-down Mexicans crossing the border, but we aren't welcoming new Canadians into our homes and hearts as fast as we ought to.


Yes, that's right. Those broad statements are intended to be humorous as well. We're entitled to make broad statements -- including saying such blatantly humorous things as "Dudly Do-Right is a more accurate representation of the RCMP that that nonsense above is of Canada's immigration policies". It's a Canadian Tradition ©


----------



## Mac Yak (Feb 7, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> Canada may not be gunning-down Mexicans crossing the border, but we aren't welcoming new Canadians into our homes and hearts as fast as we ought to.


Gadzooks! I think we may have a sighting... yes, YES! Amazing! Take a good, long look, for we may never see another in our lifetime! There it is: a bleeding-hearted Tory!


----------



## Myrddin Emrys (May 24, 2005)

Everyone has their right to an opinion, and in this case his is not as informed as it should be, being a doctor I would hope he would be more thorough if I were his patient.

The web-site is vindictive, and erratic in my opinion; although, he would do quite well as a polition.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Mac Yak said:


> Gadzooks! I think we may have a sighting... yes, YES! Amazing! Take a good, long look, for we may never see another in our lifetime! There it is: a bleeding-hearted Tory!


I am not a Tory, and I don't know what made you conclude such.


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Funny, seems to me a fair amount of Doctors, nurses, lawyers in my area of Canada are from another country. Seems they must have immigrated.

I don't see schools, employment agencies, banks or other establishments stating that immigrants have different rights.

Toyota plants are FULL of immigrants - making VERY GOOD MONEY. 

Website is full of sh*&$%t.

I grew up with many kids of different nationalities and seems to me their families and situations were no different than mine.

Many Canadians drive cabs, work in MacDonalds, survive freezing temperatures and still lead quality lives.

That is my two cents worth.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

lpkmckenna said:


> You are missing the point. Canada is great for most of those born here. Not so great for those who have immigrated. At least, not as great as Canadian Embassies make it sound.


No, I'm not missing the point. I think it's fair to say that the website in question is desperately implying that _all_ Canadians are screwed up by virtue of simply _being_ Canadian ... it's just that immigrant Canadians are more thoroughly screwed because they were stupid enough to come here when it's obvious that they should have stayed home or gone elsewhere.

No, it's not a very subtle message at all. But subtlety is not exactly a trait of that site. No surprise there, however; it's a big fat, angry propaganda hammer and it means to bash your brains in with its dull, leaden "facts."


----------



## ThirtyOne (Jan 18, 2003)

Speaking of which:

Federal government asks experts to help clear hurdles for immigrants


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

ThirtyOne said:


> Speaking of which:
> 
> Federal government asks experts to help clear hurdles for immigrants


my point exactly


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> Obviously, whoever wrote this hasn't spent much time in Vancouver, or the south west coast in general...


Or even, dare I say it,... Toronto!
Warmest city I've ever lived in - Summer _and_ Winter.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> Are you a professional? Could you guarantee you could investigate the registration requirements for some foreign land which speaks another language?
> 
> I think the fact that Canada's "point system" doesn't match with the professional requirements to be very disingenuous.


Yes I am (P.Eng.). If I was going to move to another country to practice, I would determine what the registration requirements were for their professional associations. If I couldn't speak the language of the country I would seriously question my ability to practice.

Engineers are regulated by province. If I were to move to another province, I would have to get registered there as well. Each province recognizes the credentials of other provinces but you need to pass a law and ethics test to become registered. 

Seriously, if you go to another country and don't do your research, then you are an idiot.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Seriously, if you go to another country and don't do your research, then you are an idiot.


So this system of Canadian embassies telling not-so-candid stories of life in Canada to "idiots" is working out rather well then? India loses a few doctors, but Canada gains a few cab drivers.

That sounds fair.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Vandave said:


> If I couldn't speak the language of the country I would seriously question my ability to practice.


Countless Western engineers in Saudi Arabia might disagree. But then again, they're merely idiots.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> Countless Western engineers in Saudi Arabia might disagree. But then again, they're merely idiots.


Instead of being a smartass, why don't you read what I said. I said I would...key word coming up here....QUESTION my ability to practice. I never said you couldn't practice in a foreign country without speaking the language.

Obviously there are exceptions.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> So this system of Canadian embassies telling not-so-candid stories of life in Canada to "idiots" is working out rather well then? India loses a few doctors, but Canada gains a few cab drivers.
> 
> That sounds fair.


So you think all the due diligence a doctor from India should do to verify credentials is speak to some staff member in the Canadian embassy. That's brilliant. Don't bother checking with the appropriate medical regulatory bodies of the country you are going to. It's only your career. Why would you spend a little time researching it? Believe me, doctors and other professionals know that they need to register with professional bodies to verify credentials. If you don't check ahead of time, you probably shouldn't be a professional. 

It's got nothing to do with our embassies. The extent of their involvement in this respect should be to point these people in the right direction.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Vandave said:


> It's got nothing to do with our embassies. The extent of their involvement in this respect should be to point these people in the right direction.


I got a simpler solution: match the point-system to the real world requirements. Problem solved, without name-calling.

I got another issue. Can you suppose that someone might be a genius engineer, but kinda gulible to the promises of immigrant-hungry nations like Canada?

Many smart people in Canada are amazing at their chosen profession, but not so good at inter-personal stuff, or so wise to sniff out political agendas. And they live here and speak the language! Think of a nerdy software engineer from Pakistan: he can compile c-code in his head, but can't tell that the pretty lady at the embassy is leaving out the fact that Canadian-born software nerds are under-employed already.

Does being a smart engineer but a political "idiot" really make you a poor professional?


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> I got a simpler solution: match the point-system to the real world requirements. Problem solved, without name-calling.


Why put the onus on our government? A professional should be able to do the leg-work themselves. Each province regulates their own professionals. Multiple that by the number of professions and you would need a team of people just to keep up with all the changes that occur. It's probably not possible to do that within reason. Leave it to the professionals and their associations. That's the whole point of having a self regulating body.



lpkmckenna said:


> I got another issue. Can you suppose that someone might be a genius engineer, but kinda gulible to the promises of immigrant-hungry nations like Canada?
> 
> Many smart people in Canada are amazing at their chosen profession, but not so good at inter-personal stuff, or so wise to sniff out political agendas. And they live here and speak the language! Think of a nerdy software engineer from Pakistan: he can compile c-code in his head, but can't tell that the pretty lady at the embassy is leaving out the fact that Canadian-born software nerds are under-employed already.
> 
> Does being a smart engineer but a political "idiot" really make you a poor professional?


That's actually an excellent question. In my opinion being technically good at something and having little or no clue about other things makes you a poor professional. A professional MUST be knowledgeable and MUST consider many things outside of their area of technical expertise. For example, the BC Professional Engineer Code of Ethics states the following:

1 Hold paramount the safety, health and welfare of the public, the protection of the environment and the promotion of health and safety within the workplace. 
2 Undertake, and accept responsibility for, professional assignments only when qualified by training or experience. 
3 Provide an opinion on a professional subject only when it is founded upon adequate knowledge and honest conviction. 
4 Act as faithful agents of their clients or employers, maintain confidentiality and avoid conflicts of interest but, where such conflict arises, fully disclose the circumstances without delay to the employer or client. 
5 Uphold the principles of appropriate and adequate compensation for the performance of engineering and geoscience work. 
6 Keep informed to maintain competence, strive to advance the body of knowledge within which they practice and provide opportunities for the professional development of their associates. 
7 Conduct themselves with fairness, courtesy and good faith with respect to clients, colleagues and others; give credit where it is due; and accept, as well as provide, honest and fair professional comments. 
8 Clearly present to employers and clients the possible consequences of overruled or disregarded professional decisions or judgments. 
9 Report to the Association, or other appropriate agencies, any hazardous, illegal or unethical professional decisions or practices made by engineers, geoscientists or others. 
10 Extend public knowledge and appreciation of engineering and geoscience, and protect the profession from misrepresentation and misunderstanding. 

So, as you can see, a professional must consider many things outside their area of expertise. All professionals know they must register with their self regulating bodies to practice. If you plan to move from one country to another, you should definately determine whether your credentials would be accepted. If you can't bother doing that, then what kind of judgement are you going to have as a professional?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Vandave said:


> Why put the onus on our government? [...] Leave it to the professionals and their associations. That's the whole point of having a self regulating body.


No, I don't think these associations were designed with conveying their message to foreigners. Embassies, on the other hand, exist to do exactly that. And clearly, leaving it to the associations has worked out wonderfully. 



Vandave said:


> That's actually an excellent question. In my opinion being technically good at something and having little or no clue about other things makes you a poor professional. A professional MUST be knowledgeable and MUST consider many things outside of their area of technical expertise.


I'm not advocating professionals arrive with "little or no clue about other things," so you can stop putting words in my mouth. But they cannot be expected to understand the nuances of every nation they consider immigrating to, including how the governing party, the associations, the universities, the immigration department, the department of foreign affairs, and the legal system affect their field of practice. Did I miss any of the MANY things a professional must consider?



Vandave said:


> If you plan to move from one country to another, you should definately determine whether your credentials would be accepted. If you can't bother doing that, then what kind of judgement are you going to have as a professional?


And if the embassy provides flat-out wrong information when potential immigrants come to find out which bodies do what regulating in which areas of Canada, who should be to blame? And when the embassy says "yes, you can practice in Canada" and the associations say "no, you cannot," who are we to blame?

The immigrant, of course! After all, he requires knowledge of MANY fields and MUST inerrantly sniff out the falsehoods and MUST detect ANY and ALL empty promises given by the government of his new home.

[/sarcasm]

All I am saying is: the point-system gives a poor representation who could be a successful professional in Canada. Revise it, in the interests of Canada, the new Canadians, the professions in need of fresh blood, and in the plain interest of honesty and accuracy.

But I don't know what you are saying. Should embassies provide truthful and accurate info or not? Or should the gov't of Canada continue to spew falsehoods across the globe for a deliberate, self-serving agenda?

Thieves, murderers, and rapists get off on "technicalities" on a regular basis. If we are concerned about crime, we need to address how the issue came about and avoid it for the future. That the justice system doesn't learn from it's mistakes is partly why so many have lost faith in it.

The same goes for new Canadians and their attitude to our immigration policies. The system is broke, but are you saying not to fix it?


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> The same goes for new Canadians and their attitude to our immigration policies. The system is broke, but are you saying not to fix it?


Who says? You?

Immigrating is not easy. No doubt improvements could be made in ther system. However, I do not feel the government and consulates are misleading people or misrepresenting Canada in any way.

I have personal experience of the process, and so do virtually all my friends, who are professionals in many fields. They can quickly assemble a long list of challenges to be faced when immigrating to Canada. 

The interesting thing is that without fail they praise the consulates and government for making the process smooth and relatively simple. They all arrived without any illusions regarding how tough it can be to establish yourself in a new jurisdiction, but are clear that the authorities offered nothing but assistance.

Most of them gained employment quickly, usually several steps below their position back home. Agter that, none of them took more than 2 years to regain their old levels - immigrants tend to be "hungrier" for success than many Canadians. Those who required professional registration here often had to undergo a period of training / qualification: but they knew this bedorehand. It's incredibly easy to find out about these things.

The governement can only do so much, in any walk of life. What an immigrant makes of the challenges and opportunities berfore them is up to the individual.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Pelao said:


> Who says? You?


Obviously, Maclean's magazine forgot to interview you and your friends for their article.

I am not an immigrant. Many immigrants speak highly of Canada's immigration system. Many do not. I do not know the ratio, but the problems are substantial enough that it is worth a story in Maclean's, discussion in the House of Commons, and a brutal mocking on the CBC.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Ahhh, MacLeans. Worth a story in Maclean's - now thats a real statement of how important something is. Of course if they want to make a point they will only interview aspects that support them.

The more I read about this the clearer it becomes that there are those who want to create an issue where one does not exist.

Immigrating is tough. Work through it. The government provides support and services that are a dream compared to what most immigrants experienced at home. Improve and develop the system by all means, but make sure you start out with a decent premise:
-what are the measureable objectives?
-what EXACTLY is wrong, and EXACTLY how can it be improved


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I spoke to a recent immigrant, and I realize now that it would have been easier for me to come to Canada now than it was back in July, 1977. They don't have the same "Canadian Manpower Restrictions" now as they did back then. I hear that the citizenship test has become somewhat easier than when I took that back in 1997. Still, I think that attracting immigrants to our fine country is something we need to do in a helpful manner.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Pelao said:


> Ahhh, MacLeans. Worth a story in Maclean's - now thats a real statement of how important something is. Of course if they want to make a point they will only interview aspects that support them.


Ask a Canadian soldier how he feels about Maclean's and how important it was to them back in the late 90's.

And I'll paraphrase your statement above: 

"what EXACTLY is wrong, and EXACTLY how can it be improved [when a problem] does not exist."

Something IS wrong here, and it's NOT your peculiar use of capital letters...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Seems to me a Canadian soldier stationed far from home is likely to be happy to read _anything_ from home and be glad of it. Me, I can't abide McLeans. IMHO, it's weak and insubstantial and has been for a long time. I'd rather watch paint dry. And if I want to hear what Canadians are thinking, listening to Rex Murphy's Cross-country Checkup is going to give me a much less varnished (and less narrowly selected) range of responses from average citizens, coast to coast.

Okay, back to the essential theme of the thread. Just couldn't let the reference to McLeans go without commenting on that mag's stodgy, checkered past.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Something IS wrong here, and it's NOT your peculiar use of capital letters...


Fine. If something is wrong with Canada's approach to immigration set it out clearly. Give measurements, and benchmarks to aim for. Grand, broad statements and scttered interviews do not identify specific problems, nor do they offer solutions.


----------

